# Burton



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

*Burton monopoly*

How many snowboarding companies does Burton own?

My friend is sure they own Forum, FourSquare, Grenade and Special Blend..

Does anyone know how many snowboard companies Burton own?


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

not sure but you can add in anon and red


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

I think they also own Alien Workshop (skate company) now, too. I remember posting something about that awhile ago, but I'm too lazy to use the search option right now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Forum, foursquare, grenade, special blend, anon, red, alien workshop.. thats 7 companies, 8 including Burton

anyone know how much Burton is worth??


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

They don't own grenade.

They own Forum, 4 square, special blend, Alien workshop, channel island surf boards.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

Does burton also own ronin? Along with part of the SW line up(of course).

Does that all ammount to
Burton, red, anon, forum, four square, special blend, ronin, alien, and channel island?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

they also own o'neil maybe quiksilver, and habitat skateboards


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't know their overall company value, but in 2008 the sporting goods industry was worth $487 million dollars. Burton has been estimated to own between 40 and 70% of that whole industry depending on the specific area. When it comes to snowboarding, they own well over half the market.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

"Burton is for beginners, fanboys and name droppers"

random chat assistant at dogfunk.

I rofl'd


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I think the main problem with Burton is that they are mainstream. Yet snowboarding companies like Rome play off snowboarding as fighting against the mainstream.

Ok, so if snowboarders are not mainstream and Burton is, why do more than half of snowboarders own Burton products? 

If it is a good product, who cares if it is made by a guy in his mom's garage who smokes pot and listens to Mastadon or by a bunch of businessmen running a company as prolific as McDonald's?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Beacuse Mastadon is way cooler.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

My beef with them is after reading up on the history when I bought my first board (F2), Burton patented a lot of their ideas then tried to sue them for it. Their response was, you should be ashamed of yourselves and Burton dropped it. I don't mind their attire for wearing seeing I just got one of their new jackets this year, one of the only ones I could find that didn't puff up but stayed straight from top down and their impact gloves. But if I want innovative technology, it ain't gonna be from them.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

If it's true that they own Quicksilver then I am a hypocrite. I wear QS gear and ride Rome. I'm a walking contradiction!


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

i wear sessions, ride bataleon, and technine and rome, use spy, giro. I try to stay away from burton as much as possible. unfortunately i have a pair of foursquare pants


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> If it's true that they own Quicksilver then I am a hypocrite. I wear QS gear and ride Rome. I'm a walking contradiction!


They don't so don't worry yourself! Quiksilver is bigger than Burton. Lib-Tech and Gnu have alot of money they can tap into from Quik for advertising etc.

Burton do own Habitat, but thats because Alien Workshop and Habitat are the same company anyway.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Phew. I mean, not that I want to avoid associating with Burton, but my Rome board says I should fight the system. Uhh, power to the people?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Analog, Anon, RED, Forum, Jeenyus, Foursquare, Special Blend, Gravis, Habitat, Reflex, Alien Workshop, Channel Islands


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

RidePowder said:


> I try to stay away from burton as much as possible.


I'll bite. Why?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

why do you guys hate burton so much???
i like theire boards , bindings , boots and jackets...ok mayby i'm to burton...
but a brand is a brand , if you like the board it doesn't matter which brand it is


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

falconis said:


> why do you guys hate burton so much???
> i like theire boards , bindings , boots and jackets...ok mayby i'm to burton...
> but a brand is a brand , if you like the board it doesn't matter which brand it is


This has always been a funny subject. Most people hate on Burton because it's the cool thing to do. The majority of people who talk bad about Burton are saying they hate Burton because everyone rides or wears it. If you research this forum and look back at the haters' posts you'll find that almost every single one of these people own something Burton.

All the 'cool' people who hate Burton are now the majority. So being a non-comformist has now been reversed. Since the haters are now the majority, they're going to have to find something new to hate, just so they can 'stand out' and be an 'individual' with thousands of other people just like them.

People say: "I hate Burton because they're too big of a company, they own too much." I've got news for you, welcome to America, the land of capitalism. Remaining a small company is not the goal of any business owner. The funny part is that at least half of us are using Microsoft products. Maybe we should hate them also.

So you're correct falconis, stand on your own two feet and ride what you like. Don't steer away from a company because it's not 'cool'. I'll tell you what's cool, cool is being yourself. Regardless of who thinks or says what.

I rock Burton and I have no problem saying it.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

falconis said:


> why do you guys hate burton so much???
> i like theire boards , bindings , boots and jackets...ok mayby i'm to burton...
> but a brand is a brand , if you like the board it doesn't matter which brand it is


There tends to be a couple of types of haters. The ones because its cool to hate. Then people who have been let down in someway by the gear, often riders who are out 100+ days a season. A couple of seasons ago my bindings had loads of issues with the build quality and I've never enjoyed riding one of their boards. So I'd rather spend my cash on trying new brands and sticking with the ones which are good to me. I'm not trying to boycott Burton or anything like that, I'm well aware that me not buying their gear means nothing to the company.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

I personally  do not like Burton because of the fact that their product has let me down. I owned a Burton Baron as my snowboard for some time. While it was not the worst board out there on the market, I have yet to feet as stiff a board as this. I a pretty strong guy weighing in at 220 pounds and i can literally BARELY bend this thing. I bought a Rome board recently and I can bend it almost in half....I do not like Burton, but then again I actually have a reason for it. Their riding team however is the best by far in my opinion in their broad spectrum of high quality riders. Pretty much all of my favorite riders ride for Burton, and as well they seem to do a very good job of making videos and pushing the sport.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Burton is the Microsoft of the sports world ... 

Their products are fine for the mainstream but those in the know can find better for cheaper.
:laugh:


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Ride_Capita said:


> I personally  do not like Burton because of the fact that their product has let me down. I owned a Burton Baron as my snowboard for some time. While it was not the worst board out there on the market, I have yet to feet as stiff a board as this. I a pretty strong guy weighing in at 220 pounds and i can literally BARELY bend this thing. I bought a Rome board recently and I can bend it almost in half....I do not like Burton, but then again I actually have a reason for it. Their riding team however is the best by far in my opinion in their broad spectrum of high quality riders. Pretty much all of my favorite riders ride for Burton, and as well they seem to do a very good job of making videos and pushing the sport.


I have to say thats a really weird complaint, usually people complain about their board having too much flex. Maybe you should save some dough and pick up a lamar


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

i have always rented burton boards , never had any complaints.
i recently bought a burton hero , tested it 1 week ago , and i was shocked from the result.
i think that every rider likes a diffrent brand. It's like comparing tast of colour and food.
Also i won't be scared of trying a board because some guy says it is bad. Burton is
the biggest brand , but it doesn't mean that burton is only for the newbies in snowboarding.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

In addition to my previous post in this thread I will say this: I can't argue with nor blame those of you that have had bad expeiences with Burton's durability or craftsmanship.

I will say this though. We've all had a few bad sexual experiences. Did we write off sex altogether? I think not.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Twix said:


> In addition to my previous post in this thread I will say this: I can't argue with nor blame those of you that have had bad expeiences with Burton's durability or craftsmanship.
> 
> I will say this though. We've all had a few bad sexual experiences. Did we write off sex altogether? I think not.


lol!! respect +1 
nice resemblence


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Twix said:


> In addition to my previous post in this thread I will say this: I can't argue with nor blame those of you that have had bad expeiences with Burton's durability or craftsmanship.
> 
> I will say this though. We've all had a few bad sexual experiences. Did we write off sex altogether? I think not.


Incorrect.

"I will say this though. We've all had a few bad snowboards. Did we write off snowboarding altogether? I think not."
"I will say this though. We've all had a few bad sexual partners. Did we write off sex altogether? I think not."

Snowboarding/sex is the activity, equipment/partner is the tool (in Soviet Russia, you are the tool).


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Touche'. I stand corrected. Jerk. JK


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

next time after a bad sex experience , oh no you ride just like a burton...


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Twix said:


> I will say this though. We've all had a few bad sexual experiences. Did we write off sex altogether? I think not.


lol epic win


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> *Who says we don`t*
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:​




i absolutely despise that company, and i will never own one again. all computers that run windows in my house are being switched to linux, or mac.​


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Aye, I aliken their Xbox 360 RRoD to contracting HIV and having to pay your life for it (almost 100 bucks when a system you can get nowawdays for 150). MoFo's...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I use Windows because I hate Macs. I had to use Macs for years and when you're in the graphic design industry there are a lot of posers who think Windows is for idiots. Then they spent the day trying to figure out why their Mac couldn't do half the things of a PC. Now that I use a PC, I find that I also hate PCs.

Honestly, it's like Republicans and Democrats. They both have their downsides and there will always be people who favor one over the other for reasons even they can't explain.

I'd wear Burton if I found anything I liked, but I haven't yet. Nothing against them, I just haven't had the desire to buy one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

falconis said:


> next time after a bad sex experience , oh no you ride just like a burton...


ROTF Epic... I just blew my drink everywhere... 

Seriously though, I don't buy Burton for several reasons. I like innovation and going out on a limb to try something new. I mean that's how we all found snowboarding isn't it? And ya I know Burton does their fair share of innovation but it seems like a lot of their innovation is marketing based. Buy our stuff coz it works with our stuff kinda deal. Another thing to me is like supporting those people willing to go out there with their stuff. Coz again, if someone hadn't supported the first guys to get out there on ironing boards we wouldn't have snowboarding? But honestly, it's not about hate, people always going to find something to hate because it gives them a feeling of power. It's about love man, love of the sport and our brothers & sister of the snow. So if it works for you, fuck whatever one else says do what works for you.
Get it? Got it. Good.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted by falconis View Post
> next time after a bad sex experience , oh no you ride just like a burton...



hahahhahah :thumbsup:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Fallen Saint said:


> Coz again, if someone hadn't supported the first guys to get out there on ironing boards we wouldn't have snowboarding? But honestly, it's not about hate, people always going to find something to hate because it gives them a feeling of power. It's about love man, love of the sport...


Right. Which is why Burton has been around for over 20 years. Which is why Jake was out pushing the bounds in the early 1980's when everyone else was laughing at him. Which is why Jake was advocating for snowboard equality when the all the ski companys wouldn't give him the time of day, but then jumped the ship when they saw profit to be made...

Truth is, snowboarding would not be what it is today without Jake Burton.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

sedition said:


> Right. Which is why Burton has been around for over 20 years. Which is why Jake was out pushing the bounds in the early 1980's when everyone else was laughing at him. Which is why Jake was advocating for snowboard equality when the all the ski companys wouldn't give him the time of day, but then jumped the ship when they saw profit to be made...
> 
> Truth is, snowboarding would not be what it is today without Jake Burton.


No arguments from me bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

i like burton , i actually don't see the issues some of you guy's have against them


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

next time after a bad sex experience , sorry i was looking for the all mountain experience...


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

falconis said:


> i like burton , i actually don't see the issues some of you guy's have against them


It's all in their heads. To date, I have never heard one, single, sunbstantive argument as why Burton is "bad." All the anti-Burton "arguments" really boil down to something akin to "I don't like brussel sprouts, and you shouldn't either." Pernicious nonsense.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

sedition said:


> It's all in their heads. To date, I have never heard one, single, sunbstantive argument as why Burton is "bad." All the anti-Burton "arguments" really boil down to something akin to "I don't like brussel sprouts, and you shouldn't either." Pernicious nonsense.


bad example , i'm from belgium and even i hate those things...
it is true that burton dominates the market , but they also try to make new things.
that new binding system (ecs (or something like it))= great , love it


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

falconis said:


> bad example , i'm from belgium and even i hate those things...


HAHA. Well, I think they are really, really good!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

sedition said:


> It's all in their heads. To date, I have never heard one, single, sunbstantive argument as why Burton is "bad." All the anti-Burton "arguments" really boil down to something akin to "I don't like brussel sprouts, and you shouldn't either." Pernicious nonsense.


My biggest beef with Burton was that they tried to get the rest of the industry to pay them royalties on every snowboard they sold. Well documented. I don't think any other company in snowboarding has tried to pull this stunt. I have no problem with them being the number 1 company, it's how they operate to stay the number one company. Tom Sims, Joel Gomez (Sessions), and others had as much or more to do with snowboarding in the 80's and getting accepted at resorts than Jake did. They concentrated on the scene, Jake concentrated on the business. Definitely the way smarter move on his part.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> My biggest beef with Burton was that they tried to get the rest of the industry to pay them royalties on every snowboard they sold. Well documented.


Yep :thumbsdown:

Do manufacturers making 3 hole binding plates still have to pay the royalty?

I also find that at COP there are a large number of Burtonians, dressed head to toe in Burton, side slipping down the hill. Does that make it a poser brand? Not really, a couple of people I ride with ride Burton boards and they are can shred. I just find that every time I go into a store to buy something, the sales people always push Burton. I can see whey newbies walk out looking like a Burton ad.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I think Burton is to snowboarding what EA is to gaming. You love them or hate them. I hate EA for buying the NFL rights and eliminating competition, then churning out garbage football games.

Burton TRIED to get a piece of the snowboarding action from everyone else in the industry, but it didn't work. It hasn't affected me yet, so I don't have a problem with them. If they try to push their weight around, I'll avoid them. I like a company that conducts itself as though they love what they do, not as if they love the money they make.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

sedition said:


> HAHA. Well, I think they are really, really good!


how can you say such a horrible thing , i could understand that like the brussels waffels..but he sprouts??

anyway burton thing, if you make an invention. You wouldn't like it your neighboure uses it to make milions of
it...
if you find a better material to make boards off , you would like to get paid for that invention?
and you don't want that other brands could use your invention for free?
so using the fact that burton wants to fee other companyies because the other companyies uses their invention, doesn't 
sound so horrible to me?
its pure logic????

every company wants to be the biggest.

ps: like coca-cola , they own practecly every soda


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Snowboards weren't a Burton invention.

I wonder who owns the snowboard patent...


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Snowboards weren't a Burton invention.
> 
> I wonder who owns the snowboard patent...


no but they added a lot of new things to it


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

sedition said:


> It's all in their heads. To date, I have never heard one, single, sunbstantive argument as why Burton is "bad." All the anti-Burton "arguments" really boil down to something akin to "I don't like brussel sprouts, and you shouldn't either." Pernicious nonsense.


You do realize that is a bias and ignorant comment with a lot of assumptions right? Like 95% assumption, 5% being somewhat applicable, missing the 95% of legit reasons as being mentioned throughout this topic. Just checking..just checking


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Actually, I think Sedition is right. At least he is right about the way people come off. It seems like so many people think hating Burton is cool. Yet, they can't offer a reason why. Burton made snowboarding what it is and, even with a questionable business decision, we owe a lot to them. If you don't like their stuff, that's cool, but I don't get spreading the hate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

i dont understand you guys
if you like it, you buy it, if you dont like, you dont buy it. And thats it. This discussion is endless.
I personally didnt see any arguements here that would prove one of the sides wrong or right.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm not one spreading the hate. My comment was in reply to making a bold statement that it's in everyone's head and no one has a legit reason. But fact is there have been posts in this topic why people just don't want to stick all out to burton. I don't mind their attire, and I'm sure they have good boards, but based on the way they handled themselves in the past, and how they got a lot of their technology from another maker (F2) and claimed it at their own makes me piss on that and look elsewhere for board tech. That's how I feel and not something in my head to just "hate" on Burton.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

DenBank said:


> i dont understand you guys
> if you like it, you buy it, if you dont like, you dont buy it. And thats it. This discussion is endless.
> I personally didnt see any arguements here that would prove one of the sides wrong or right.


It just comes down to a matter of opinion and personal preference. If someone hates Burton for just wanting to be cool, fine, if they don't, fine as well. Personally I give less of a shit.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

It sounds like no one really understands what we're supposed to be discussing. In fact, I'm having a hard time remembering if I like Burton or not. Someone make up my mind for me!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Vlaze said:


> You do realize that is a bias and ignorant comment with a lot of assumptions right? Like 95% assumption, 5% being somewhat applicable, missing the 95% of legit reasons as being mentioned throughout this topic. Just checking..just checking


o rly? What is it that your "just checking?" Please *specifically* illuminate what my "bias," "ignorance" and "assumptions" are, as you seem to be much more aware of them than I am. Educate me. Tell me all about myself. I am also curious as to how you assessed and assigned the various % to my post. I mean, why not 94% and 6%? Moreover, there was not one "legit" reason mentioned in this thread. "I don't like Burton because they are mainstream." "I don't like Burton because I had one and it was icky." "I don't like Burton because they tired to use copyright law." **YAWN** Again, all of that is nothing more than subjective opinion, which is tantamount to "I don't like the color green." A real and substantive argument against Burton (or any company) would be something like, "64% of their products malfunctioned while still under warranty." Nothing like that has been advanced, by anyone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

you shouldnt care about brand, you should care about the products that they make.
If i would find something good from burton i would buy it. I dont care if it burton as long as its good for me.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Zee said:


> Yep :thumbsdown:
> 
> Do manufacturers making 3 hole binding plates still have to pay the royalty?


I don't think they do anymore. The Patent has run it's course. Why do you think they came up with the ICS system? 

The 3 hole pattern was piss poor no matter how you slice it. Talk about limited. The ICS is nicer from a stance perspective. I am not so sure how it's going to hold up for riders who put 30 days or more a season on their gear. It just didn't seem like it was built to take that sort of abuse over the long haul. 

So with ICS Burton has another 18years they can try to force people to buy their system. I like this approach better than everyone having to pay royalties to them for a "Snowboard" patent.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

sedition said:


> o rly? What is that your "just checking?" Please *specifically* illuminate what my "bias," "ignorance" and "assumptions" are, as you seem to be much more aware of them than I am. Educate me. Tell me all about myself. I am also curious as to how you assessed and assigned the various % to my post. I mean, why not 94% and 6%? Moreover, there was not one "legit" reason mentioned in this thread. "I don't like Burton because they are mainstream." "I don't like Burton because I had one and it was icky." "I don't like Burton because they tired to use copyright law." **YAWN** Again, all of that is nothing more than subjective opinion, which is tantamount to "I don't like the color green." A real and substantive argument against Burton (or any company) would be something like, "64% of their products malfunctioned while still under warranty." Nothing like that has been advanced, by anyone.


Sorry sedition, but not liking a company based on their business practices is a completely legit reason to not like a company. I disagree with your statement. 

You won't find me riding Burton gear (well often I demo'd some of their gear this year) but then again, they don't really make the type of gear I need. 

I demo'd the Burton Hero with ICS this year. The board was actuall quite excellent. I was surprised, considering I haven't been impressed with boards like the supermodel and such. The Hero was fun and lively. A little chattery but otherwise it was a great board. The ICS system is something that I am not too confident in. Two screws hold the binding down and the contact points do not inspire confidence. There were also a couple of guys complaining about the contact points breaking or getting grooved out therefore allowing the binding to shift no matter how tight you had it screwed down. Not a bad system, but I could see this happening just by observing it. I think they'll get it more dialed but if you crank out 30+ days a season, not so sure I would want to go with that system.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Sorry sedition, but not liking a company based on their business practices is a completely legit reason to not like a company. I disagree with your statement.


Oh, I *totally* agree with that statement 100%. My point was only the realm between objective and subjective criteria. Assesment of what constitutes a good or bad bid'ness practice falls within the subective arena, however. Many of the Burton-bashers attempt to twist subjective opinions into "objective" fact. Therein, lies the problem.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I do feel there are a lot of bandwagoneers out there for or against Burton. Mervin is coming close to knocking them off of the top spot anyway. It might just happen in the next couple of years.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

sedition said:


> o rly? What is it that your "just checking?" Please *specifically* illuminate what my "bias," "ignorance" and "assumptions" are, as you seem to be much more aware of them than I am. Educate me. Tell me all about myself. I am also curious as to how you assessed and assigned the various % to my post. I mean, why not 94% and 6%? Moreover, there was not one "legit" reason mentioned in this thread. "I don't like Burton because they are mainstream." "I don't like Burton because I had one and it was icky." "I don't like Burton because they tired to use copyright law." **YAWN** Again, all of that is nothing more than subjective opinion, which is tantamount to "I don't like the color green." A real and substantive argument against Burton (or any company) would be something like, "64% of their products malfunctioned while still under warranty." Nothing like that has been advanced, by anyone.


Yet you fail to grasp what you wrote beforehand. Claiming that it's all in their head, and secondly, that it's in the same contrast to "I don't like brussel sprouts, therefore nor should you" and classifying it as the overall view is ignorant. Point is, I will agree it's dumb to hate on a company because it's mainstream or people wear it to fit in, yadda yadda, but at the same time if it involves their ethics or products, that is a legit reason to not want to go with a company. Then again it's all based on opinion, just because you don't think it's legit doesn't make it so.

If you want to drink piss from the tap and others don't because of where it comes from and how it's acquired regardless of what the taste is and claim if it's based on anything else other than just the taste that it's not "legit" that's your problem, not mine. Reality is, there is more to preferring a company because of just how their products work, like ethics.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Alright guys let's not get into a pissing contest here. Everyone has their opinion on this subject. I'd rather not close the thread because it turned into a flame war.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

I love some things from burton and some I don't. I love their boards but I hate some of their boots.
Basically, you can find one thing about burton you hate and then hate them altogether but you gotta think past their 1% of bad and focus on their 99% good.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Vlaze said:


> Yet you fail to grasp what you wrote beforehand. Claiming that it's all in their head, and secondly, that it's in the same contrast to "I don't like brussel sprouts, therefore nor should you" and classifying it as the overall view is ignorant. Point is, I will agree it's dumb to hate on a company because it's mainstream or people wear it to fit in, yadda yadda, but at the same time if it involves their ethics or products, that is a legit reason to not want to go with a company. Then again it's all based on opinion, just because you don't think it's legit doesn't make it so.
> 
> If you want to drink piss from the tap and others don't because of where it comes from and how it's acquired regardless of what the taste is and claim if it's based on anything else other than just the taste that it's not "legit" that's your problem, not mine. Reality is, there is more to preferring a company because of just how their products work, like ethics.


What I fail to grasp is the meaning of this "sentence": 
_
Claiming that it's all in their head, and secondly, that it's in the same contrast to "I don't like brussel sprouts, therefore nor should you" and classifying it as the overall view is ignorant. _

*Say what!?*


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Alright guys let's not get into a pissing contest here. Everyone has their opinion on this subject. I'd rather not close the thread because it turned into a flame war.


KILL: much respect for trying to keep the tone civil. That is what makes this place such a good forum. I have no intent or desire to get in a flame war. Lively debate, yes. Flame, no. That said, if you feel anything is crossing the line (or even coming near it), by all means shoot a PM or something.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

We should all do a Jerry Springer final thought-like thing. Here's mine:

"I dunno. I don't own any Burton stuff. Who are you? Get out of my living room."


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> We should all do a Jerry Springer final thought-like thing. Here's mine:
> 
> "I dunno. I don't own any Burton stuff. Who are you? Get out of my living room."


Ah, you crack me up Flick


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm going to get a Burton tattoo today. :cheeky4::laugh::cheeky4:


----------



## Alexander (Apr 7, 2008)

Twix said:


> I'm going to get a Burton tattoo today. :cheeky4::laugh::cheeky4:


Beat you to it with my new Ride tat.


















Kidding, of course.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

sedition said:


> KILL: much respect for trying to keep the tone civil. That is what makes this place such a good forum. I have no intent or desire to get in a flame war. Lively debate, yes. Flame, no. That said, if you feel anything is crossing the line (or even coming near it), by all means shoot a PM or something.


 
Nothing had crossed the line...yet. Just trying to reel it back in before it had a chance to get out of hand. That's all. Carry on.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Alexander said:


> Beat you to it with my new Ride tat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, what a terrible idea that was.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Sorry sedition, but not liking a company based on their business practices is a completely legit reason to not like a company. I disagree with your statement.
> 
> You won't find me riding Burton gear (well often I demo'd some of their gear this year) but then again, they don't really make the type of gear I need.
> 
> I demo'd the Burton Hero with ICS this year. The board was actuall quite excellent. I was surprised, considering I haven't been impressed with boards like the supermodel and such. The Hero was fun and lively. A little chattery but otherwise it was a great board. The ICS system is something that I am not too confident in. Two screws hold the binding down and the contact points do not inspire confidence. There were also a couple of guys complaining about the contact points breaking or getting grooved out therefore allowing the binding to shift no matter how tight you had it screwed down. Not a bad system, but I could see this happening just by observing it. I think they'll get it more dialed but if you crank out 30+ days a season, not so sure I would want to go with that system.


they have tested their system for more than 3years , and have been developing them since 5 years ago...
i think you can say its reliable. also i have the hero with ics , i havn't had the chance to test it.
but i'm sure that the new system will be better than the old ones.
you closer to the board , it doesn't way so much...
ok only 2 screws hold you tight, but i don't think that those things will go loose after
some heavy plowing or jumping.

and if you have problems they will always replace it. i trust burton , but i don't trust them blindfolded


----------

